# Tic-Tac-Toe



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Just thought I'd post a little project I did while we were all busy with Christmas. The grandkids actually like a low tech game sometimes. 
It was a good use of some Walnut and Maple off cuts. I hope you guys had a great Christmas!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a cool project, Joe, and very well done! I have enough small pieces to make a dozen of those so thanks for posting this. Maybe I can clean out some small pieces now! :grin:

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s really neat , nice project and outcome


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe,

Cool project and a good way to use those scraps.

Frank


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice, and a great way to use those scraps and pieces.

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Great project. I wish my joints looked like that all the times. Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That walnut board you cut the "X"'s out of was too nice for that, it would have made a nice lid . Otherwise, great job, and good way to keep the grandkids occupied.
HErb


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> That walnut board you cut the "X"'s out of was too nice for that, it would have made a nice lid . Otherwise, great job, and good way to keep the grandkids occupied.
> HErb


Wow Herb, I really have to disagree. 
I've never seen a piece of wood that I consider too nice for my Wife and Grandkids to play with. Life is way too short to leave the "good stuff" sitting in the rack waiting for a more worthy project. If you could see the fun a bunch of 3 to 7 year olds have trying to beat their Granny and Granddad, you'd probably think differently. 🙂👍


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Great project. I wish my joints looked like that all the times. Beautiful craftsmanship.


Thanks but you'd be amazed how badly all my tools are out of adjustment 
My miter saw is about a 1/2 degree off. The table saw didn't do any better. 
I ended up using an incra miter gauge on the bandsaw believe it or not. 🙂
My first 2020 project is gonna be shop cleaning and tool adjustments!!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Where do you put the batteries? Compatible with Bluetooth?
Gives me an idea for a birthday present. My complements.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Where do you put the batteries? Compatible with Bluetooth?
> Gives me an idea for a birthday present. My complements.


Try this one! 😉
https://youtu.be/jKCwi6L8pHI


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This would also be a nice prsent to give to a church or school or a YMCA where kids go after school. Maybe put a couple of drawers underneath to hold the pieces.


----------

